# Xposed Framework for Gingerbread



## joeblow789

*Rovo89*'s Xposed Framework, originally only for ICS & newer, has been successfully backported to Gingerbread by XDAer *liudongmiao*. Xposed allows some heavy duty ROM & OS modifications without decompiling or flashing. There's only a handful of modules that currently work on GB, but one is *Tungstwenty*'s Master Key Multi-Fix. I've successfully tested the Master Key fix on my D2, vulnerability scanners report it's patched & proof-of-concept exploit apks fail to pwn. Another working module is Xprivacy, which is like PDroid, again without all the hacking & patching. Read, learn, enjoy, and be sure to thank the respective devs:

Xposed Framework & GB modules:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574401
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44034334&postcount=2315
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2490548

Master Key Multi-Fix:
The only Master Key fix I got to work was the backported V1.3 by *liudongmiao* above, even though V2.0 is supposed to support GB. Theoretically, this leaves a new zip exploit unpatched, but something's better than nothing, hopefully *Tungstwenty *or *liudongmiao *can fix V2.0. *liudongmiao *has updated his XposedGBInstaller & linked it to a repository of GB compatible Xposed modules. He says only 2 of the 3 currently known Master Key vulnerabilities impact GB & are covered by his latest latest port of the Master Key Multi-Fix. Other options besides Xposed to apply these Master Key fixes are here.

Master Key POC apks:
https://github.com/Fuzion24/AndroidMasterKeys/blob/master/example/apks/modded.apk?raw=true
http://www.rekey.io/static/rekey-poc.apk

Edit- added link to other Master Key fixes.


----------

